# Todays smoke..first chees!! With Q-View...Final Pictures now..



## fpnmf (Mar 2, 2011)

Picked 2 lbs sharp cheddar,1 moz and 1 mexican crumbling cheese.

Decided to run them in the BGE as I might make a fattie later.

No heat in the BGE. Bottom vent wide open,top about half open.

I will watch to see how it goes.

One row of peach in the amazen.














Later!

  Craig


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like a good start to some great smoked cheese.. can't wait to see it all done


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2011)

Good start Craig---Marking this one to see later!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

Bear x2


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 2, 2011)

NICE. Man i gotta get off my but & smoke some chesse!! It doesn't get much easier than that!


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 2, 2011)

Great Start on the Cheese...


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 2, 2011)

Craig,Smoked cheese is addictingTodd


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 2, 2011)

This ended nice.

One row in the amazen burned for 4.5 hours.

Talk about TBS!!

It was too close to the cheese,I fixed that. Had a little melt on the one chunk of cheddar..

Left the bottom vent wide open and the top just a little open. Beautiful wisps coming out.

I love this place!!

  Craig


----------



## les3176 (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks great..now the wait..tic toc.tic toc!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 3, 2011)

Hahahaha..... I had to put the bagged items out of sight.

Thanks fellas..I can see more smoked cheese in the near future.

   Have a great day!!

     Craig


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Craig,

How about more info on your Big Green Egg?

Cheese looks GREAT, but sorry you have to wait for the finished product.

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice color Craig!!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 3, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Hey Craig,
> 
> How about more info on your Big Green Egg?
> 
> ...


I put the amazen on the rack,but it was too close.

I will put it on the charcoal rack next time..
 

I have a medium size.
I love mine.It works great for me for everything except smoking.

Fabulous baking and steaks.

http://www.biggreenegg.com/index.html  

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------

